# RolePlayingMaster features (gone "Gold") - Update/DragonStar available



## Luke (Oct 24, 2002)

For some reason I missed posting here that RPM finally had its full release about 2 weeks ago (gone "gold"). It is no longer in beta, with those issues of the program regularly expiring.

So, there's now lots of happy people, and I'm on the path of continuous improvement.
I'm now tracking down any "small adjustments" that can be made for a minor update, and "big features" that will go into the next major update.

By all accounts, people are very happy that RPM is jam-packed with all the right features. It seems, as was pretty much the plan, that work should now focus on things like user interface.
With the hard work done on the design and capabilities, I can now do some special focus on user interface (where small tweaks can make a big difference).

A few people did experience a serious issue, and there's a "mini, interim patch" for that (along with other goodies). 

I already have a bunch of good suggestions from my mailing list, but I'm keen for further good ideas. 
It seems that people are now getting into putting their own source material into RPM, so I'm particularly starting to beef up features for easy game mechanics.
*Hopefully I can release an update within a week that will be quite popular *

It's funny, but now that the beta is over, it seems people are starting to take a closer look at the real depth of RPM's RPG capabilities, and getting quite excited. Hopefully this will eventually translate into more good downloadable modules.

You can mail any suggestions to luke_jones@bigpond.com , or perhaps post here.

Thanks,


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 24, 2002)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations, Luke. Your dedication and time commitment to RPM has simply been amazing and is clearly paying off. I salute you!


----------



## digitaldark (Oct 25, 2002)

Congratulations on the full release! Its a great program. Looking forward to the new update to!

I do have a quick question....
RPM works perfectly on my desktop, but when I installed it on my Laptop (which is win98, P2 233mhz, 32mb ram) I get a script error and I have to close the program. I'll post the full error when I get home (i'm at work right now).... thanks ahead


----------



## Luke (Oct 25, 2002)

digitaldark said:
			
		

> *Congratulations on the full release! Its a great program. Looking forward to the new update to!
> 
> I do have a quick question....
> RPM works perfectly on my desktop, but when I installed it on my Laptop (which is win98, P2 233mhz, 32mb ram) I get a script error and I have to close the program. I'll post the full error when I get home (i'm at work right now).... thanks ahead *




There is a requirement for Internet Explorer v5.0, or greater. It has a better scripting environment.

A fired up RPM wants about 30Mb RAM (which shouldn't be a problem with virtual memory, possibly unless you have other apps open at the time). With 64Mb or greater, there's no issue.

Lastly, RPM likes using resources, and Win95/98/Me are not very good at handling that. Whilst RPM does has a built-in resource monitor warning system, it's conceivable that (again if other apps like Outlook are open), you had a problem even before the warning could come up...

That's about it for possible issues on a Win98 startup.

You can e-mail me at luke_jones@bigpond.com .


----------



## digitaldark (Oct 25, 2002)

Luke said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There is a requirement for Internet Explorer v5.0, or greater. It has a better scripting environment.
> *




Thats probably it...cause the only progs I have on my laptop are Acrobat Reader, DM's Familiar, Tablesmith, and RPM.

I'll try updateding my IE....thanx!


----------



## tetsujin28 (Oct 26, 2002)

*RPM*

message removed by tetsujin28


----------



## digitaldark (Oct 26, 2002)

Luke said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There is a requirement for Internet Explorer v5.0, or greater. It has a better scripting environment.
> 
> ...




That was it...I updated my IE and everything is smooth now! Thnx!


----------



## digitaldark (Oct 26, 2002)

Luke said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There is a requirement for Internet Explorer v5.0, or greater. It has a better scripting environment.*




That was it!


----------



## DruidDM (Oct 29, 2002)

*Issue with Barbarian Class?*

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum, or even a legitimate issue, but it is worth a shot. 
I just created a barbarian based on a player's character and when I finished the wizard, the barbarian's stats indicated he is currently in a 'Rage' state.  The STR and CON are at a +4, and the AC is at a -2 from normal.  I have set the state of the character to 'normal', but the stats are still in a 'rage' state.

Any suggestions?

Thanks for the time.


----------



## Luke (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Issue with Barbarian Class?*

I'll check out the intiial state of Barbarians.
Just do a "ReCalculate" on it.

Regards,


----------



## DruidDM (Oct 30, 2002)

Luke, no luck updating the 'raging' barbarian.  I performed the 'recalculate' but the character is still in a 'rage' base state.

Thanks.


----------



## Luke (Oct 30, 2002)

DruidDM said:
			
		

> *Luke, no luck updating the 'raging' barbarian.  I performed the 'recalculate' but the character is still in a 'rage' base state.
> Thanks. *



Hi,

I sent a fix to your e-mail address. I'm hoping for feature suggestions here, and prefer the thread not to get too cluttered with support issues.

I'm happy to continue any required support by e-mail (quickest), or you can use the RPM message board 

------------ Later Edit -------------
For anyone else that may have an enraged barbarian that needs some calming down: 
You simply set "Enraged" on, and "Update", then "Enraged" off, and "Update".

Regards,


----------



## Luke (Oct 30, 2002)

*Progress on requested features*

To put you in the picture, I have recieved e-mails with a number of good suggestions for the next update (even a couple a big word documents!).

There have been some very good suggestions which I've dived right into coding up, and looking at the results, I can appreciate how much more usable things are with some easily made changes. Keep 'em coming. Here are some key items I have so far...

*Character/creature generation*
- A fair bit of work with templates, and in particular with defenses (such as resistances, immunities, and spell/damage resistance). These defenses are, of course, particularly relevant when adding templates to standard races. The statblock has changed to show these better.

*Adventure Preparation*
- The Adventure detail, maps and locations, and encounter groups are being re-organized to fit together in a much more obvious and friendly way. It's a lot easier to see how everything fits together...
- You can use the BattleMap now to click directly onto the map for entering location descriptions, much as you can create creatures, (or encounter groups) on the spot.

*In-Game Play*
- The BattleMap itself is being re-organized to be more friendly in the way everything fits together. In particular, you have a much better way of viewing relevant location, creature and action information as you work with the map.
- You now see more detail on creatures as you move the mouse over them on the map.
- The "Game Log" is being organized in a more friendly manner with regard to showing rounds, creature actions, attack of opportunity, and results (of attacks, damage, skill checks, saves etc).

I'm pretty happy with what I've been sent so far, and how the results are turning out. This appears to be the phase of RPM evolution where I capitalize on all that core capability "hidden" in the guts of the program 

Till next update...


----------



## DruidDM (Oct 30, 2002)

*Magic Scrolls*

Luke:

Would it be possible to add 'Scroll' to the 'Item Types' in the item database?  A generic entry similar to 'Wand' would be nice.

Thanks.


----------



## Luke (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: Magic Scrolls*



			
				DruidDM said:
			
		

> *Luke:
> 
> Would it be possible to add 'Scroll' to the 'Item Types' in the item database?  A generic entry similar to 'Wand' would be nice.
> 
> Thanks. *



Done!


----------



## Luke (Oct 31, 2002)

*More features*

More upcoming feature goodness...

*Character/Creature Generation*
- The Modifiers system (currently used for races, class features, feats, items etc) is now extended to Race Types. This means that if you create a new Race of type "Dragon", or "Undead", the Race automatically inherits things like special immunities from its type (and so, of course, do any creatures you create of that race type). If you create a new Undead, for example, it automatically gets the 11 or so immunities for being undead.

*Adventure Preparation*
- I've added key detail templates that you can select from when creating a new adventure (Introduction, Background, Synopsis etc). These contain rich text descriptions to assist you in building your adventure skeleton. You can edit the templates to suit yourself (eg. Put your standard e-mail, web-site address and graphic, in the "Credits" detail for your adventures).

*In-Game Play*
- An "Encounter Done" button has been added to the other 4 buttons controlling combat initiative management. It shoots you off directly to the screen that calculates XP for the party. Prior to now, some weren't even aware that RPM can calculate and distribute XP for you after an encounter.
In a later release I'll have the "Encounter Done" step optionally enter the Game Log details for the encounter into the outlook-style Campaign Calender/Diary. You'll be able have a campaign diary with a full record of events.
You can also edit directly into the Game Log now.

*General*
Added the "Scrolls" feature requested above. You can add as many spells to the scroll as you like, along with the caster level.
It's not yet quite as good as wands, where you can "Use" the item in-game to actually cast the spell, and create any effects that the spell has being programmed for.


----------



## Chaz (Oct 31, 2002)

Hmm... this is starting to sound pretty good. I may have to take another look at this program soon...


----------



## Nyms (Nov 2, 2002)

*Features and a Question*

Concerning new feats, skills, spells, house rules, etc.

How about an automatic script generator for those that don't know how to script the prerequisites and expressions, vars, etc, etc.

A global definition of variables and their uses and how to use them (maybe there is one and I havn't found it yet) would be nice for those that would rather do their own scripting.

Being able to customize rules would be great, as would being able to use the variant rules in the DMG.

Possibly a future option to be able to select the campaign type (SW, CoC, Etc) or just mix and match rulesets together would be nice, and probably introduce a lot of bugs.

Options for Grim'n'gritty HP system etc would all be nice as well.

Again, I'm not done exploring this utility, so not sure if all this is in there or not.

Also, how would I go about getting the scripting for the parry feat in Nov's Dragon issue, I can get the prerequisites working, but what about getting it to use the AoO's as parries?

RPM is a great tool and I solute you for giving it to us.


----------



## Luke (Nov 3, 2002)

*Re: Features and a Question*



			
				Nyms said:
			
		

> *Concerning new feats, skills, spells, house rules, etc.
> 
> How about an automatic script generator for those that don't know how to script the prerequisites and expressions, vars, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



I'm bedding down the updates to the initial release before dedicating some documentation for this. I can give you the following for now though:

In the new patch you'll find it easier to add Modifiers to these things. For example, a specialized little dialog editor pops up showing you common variables to modify (such as skills or abilities). If you choose "Skills", a skills list will pop up for you to choose from.
You can also check out the "Game Explorer" (Alt+X), which shows you all the different database tables and their fields (Creatures, in particular).
As far as scripting is concerned:
- RPM uses a super-enhanced version of JavaScript. The details of where the scripts are is at the bottom of "Help | About".
- If you go into "Developer mode", you'll see "Expr" and "Vars" tabs appear in various windows (races, abilities, clases, feats, skills etc). The "Vars" are where you can create new variables (beyond the standard fields available in the tables). For example, if you want to implement StarWars rules, you can create new variables starting with "V_" which get stored in the "Vars" area.



> *
> Being able to customize rules would be great, as would being able to use the variant rules in the DMG.
> *



Well its all open for you do do whatever you wish.



> *Possibly a future option to be able to select the campaign type (SW, CoC, Etc) or just mix and match rulesets together would be nice, and probably introduce a lot of bugs.
> 
> Options for Grim'n'gritty HP system etc would all be nice as well.
> *



This is already there, since you can create a Source with the ability to put game mechanics behind specific items, races, abilities, classes etc in the Source.
I have an idea for the near future on how you can also include rule overrides for core rules (eg StarWars having a different way to calculate health - how you become stable, dying, staggered, unconcious or dead).



> *Also, how would I go about getting the scripting for the parry feat in Nov's Dragon issue, I can get the prerequisites working, but what about getting it to use the AoO's as parries?
> *



E-mail me details, and I'll see what I can do.
The update has examples of how you can select actions such as "Charge" and "Attack of Opportunity", which are examples of special variations of game mechanics behind making an attack.
The "Actions window" (Shift+Alt+A) is a great example of how expandable RPM is. You can add virtually anything in there, and script it, with the desired popup menu hierarchy and sub-menus available when you select an option. You can also code in Qualify expressions, so that options not currently available won't appear.



> *RPM is a great tool and I solute you for giving it to us. *



You're welcome


----------



## Luke (Nov 7, 2002)

*Update Available*

The update is now available, along with a DragonStar download module.


----------

